# Garnet Herzog



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting specimen here

Rare Garnet / Hohner Randy Bachman's Herzog Original - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------

